# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  can i record hd on a standard pvr

## jiggy

I have a standard definition  Topfield pvr, about to replace the old fashioned tv and trying to find out how i can record the HD channels. Do i get a full HD tv or just get a HD set top box? And will the standard definition pvr record the HD channels? Hope this makes sense to someone cos it confuses the hell out of me !

----------


## chrisp

I've been told that some SD Toppies will record HD but won't display it or play it back.  But, if you have a SD Toppy with a USB port, you can download the recorded HD file and play it on a PC.  I haven't tried this myself.

----------


## Johning

I have a Topfield SD "TF5000PVRt" and it does record HD programmes but as "chrisp" says it does not playback or display the recorded programme. It is possible to download the record, via the USB, to a PC and view it or you can convert the file to DVD format. The converted file can then be written to a DVD disc and then played in a DVD player. Personally I find it not worth the time and the bother. I now have a Topfield HD "TRF-7160" PVR. It has a much larger hard disc than the "TF5000PVRt" which is needed if you want to record a lot of HD programmes.

----------


## Tomo

If you buy a HD Set top box and connect to via the AV inputs to the PVR you can record HD content. 
It will not be in HD quality but, yes you can record them on your PVR

----------


## jiggy

Tomo, if i buy a full HD tv and run the pvr of it, will it do the trick?

----------


## Johning

Jiggy 
What Topfield PVR do you have? I am not sure but I think that the early SD models did not have AV inputs. Mine does not. The other problem with "Tomo's" suggestion is that you have to either programme the timers on both the STB and the PVR to come out of standby or you have to leave the STB on full power. Single channel (single tuner) HD PVRs are not very expensive at the moment.

----------


## jiggy

Hi  Johning, its a TF 4410 PVRt. Its a twin tuner model and unfortunately a new version in HD seems to be around the $400 mark.It was a display model with no box and i got it cheap at the time.

----------


## Tomo

Most I have come across have AV inputs, but if yours doesnt you are in deep doo doo. 
Leaving a STB on full power shouldnt be a big concern if you are wanting to record a program. 
The only limitation you will have is you can only record from one HD channel while you are not there to select another channel. You cannot program a STB to change channel at a given time.

----------


## Johning

Hi Jiggy 
I just looked up the features of the TF 4410 PVRt and it does have AV inputs BUT they are "feed through only". My understanding of this term is that AV signals can be fed through the PVR via the scart plugs but the PVR will not record using the AV input as its signal. The scart system was used, mainly in Europe, to connect up STBs, DVD players, VCRs or cable / satellite TV boxes to TVs that had only one input. " Feed through" was used to select which box was feeding the TV. TVs today have many inputs for PVRs or DVD players and generally the HDMI input is becoming the norm. My advice would be to check out if your PVR is capable of recording using the AV input before going down the STB solution suggested by Tomo. 
I managed to get a sub $400 dollar price for my TRF-7160 from Dick Smith, but I did have to get them to price match Good Guys sale price plus Senior Card discount. Prices have dropped since then. Big W have a Topro single channel HD PVR for  $168. Dick Smith are selling it for $166. Big W have a Topro dual channel PVR for $328. Prices are in Adelaide; you may do better. 
Another option is to buy a Dick Smith HD STB that can record to the USB port. Price $49.98. It has timer recording and can record to a USB memory stick. The "Texperts" at Dick Smith tell me that it can record to a USB hard disc. The disc has to be self powered and the format needs to be FAT32. 
I offer no opinion as to the quality of any of the above mentioned products. 
Again; my advice would be to check out the market and seek opinion from users before deciding.

----------


## Tomo

My wholesaler has a 1 Terrabyte HD trin tuner recorder for $315 plus GST if it is any help. 
They deliver direct so I am not trying to make a $...

----------

